# RIP Skunk :cry:



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

You are missed baby.
Hope you had fun during your month with me and your brothers.
RIP


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm sorry about your babe... he was so adorable.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aWWWWWW im so sorry, he was so cute! love the name skunk


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

im so sorry for your loss  

its sounds dumb but im all teary now 

im sur ehe new he was loved , he looks just like my fist rat


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh im sorry for your loss.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Im sorry you lost him so young. 

I always cry when there are pictures :-(


----------

